# 4/6 Facet Drill Sharpener



## bcall2043 (Feb 25, 2012)

Has anyone considered building the 4/6 facet drill sharpener like the one by Gadgetbuilder shown at this link http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/DrillSharp.html#Facet4 ?

The concept looks interesting and looks like a fairly easy build however it would seem more useful if it could use larger collets and handle larger drill sizes. Maybe drills up through ¾”.

Benny


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am kind of toying with building a modified version of Gadgetbuilder’s design. I am thinking about modifying it to fit on an old tool & cutter grinder table that I saved from the scrap yard. The old KO Lee grinder I salvaged came with zero tooling. I need to make or buy tooling because right now it is just another grinder on pedestal. An attachment like this might make a good addition to it but I will have to shell out for collets for the project as Gadgetbuilder has presented it because none of my current tools use the ER collet.  I do have a limited set of B&S #9 collets that do not fit any of my machines. In order to use the B&S collets I would need to make a holder block with that taper, not an easy task. However I understand that the ER collets work better as they are flexible enough to cover all the fractional sizes of drills in a standard drill set using a minimum number of collets. Would anyone have feelings about which collet would make the best drill holders for a project like this?

I have no heat in the garage and am waiting for warmer weather for shop projects.  I will watch the magazine for the build completion.

Benny


----------

